# Ice on Stairs



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

As winter is getting closer I have been trying to think of something that would make my back stair's safer for the boys.

In order for them to get out into the back yard they have to go down about 7 stairs off my back deck. Last winter when I only had Riley I always had problems first thing in the morning, they always seemed slippery more so right at the begining and end of the season from the frost. A lot of times I would just carry him up and down but now with 2 I'm so affraid someone is going to get hurt. Riley did get the idea they are slippery and would take his time coming up (it was cute how he would always test the first stair) but it is so different having the two, we all know the energy these guys have first thing in the morning and some times it's a race to see whom can get back to mom the first.

I was thinking of putting either rubber or carpet stair mats down to add some traction. Any thoughts or ideas what would be best to make this winter safe for my boys?


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

This might be a pain but you could put down a tarp each night that you just had to lift up to remove snow and ice. I have seen people do this for their winshield so that they didn't have as much scraping to do.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Now that's an idea I never thought of. The only time it would really be a pain is when we would get a foot of snow in the middle of the night. But then again I always keep my deck clean of snow so when it would snow during the night and I let Riley out first thing in the morning he would feel the snow under his paws and just pee on the deck not realizing he has not gone down the stairs LOL.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

At Menards(a home improvement store)they have a kind of paint you put on as tread.I realize your deck is wood,but I thought you might be interested in checking it out to see if it was safe and effective on wood.If so,you could tape off a tread line(so it looks nice)and this would work.I do not know if this is effective however on wood steps.......just an idea.I believe it is a sand additive in the paint.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Leeann, how about radiant heated steps? LOL. I think the rubber or carpet could work. I would be more afraid for you than your little limber agile little boys..


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

My MIL uses black roofing shingles on her steps so she doesn't slip. She just tacks them at the edges so they are easy to remove in the summer.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie I thought of the paint with the sand also but when I mentioned it to my DH he thought the sand may end up coming off with the shoveling, shoot it was a great idea.

LOL Missy, the sad part is I asked my DH if it could be done last year... I even thought of the stuff you use on the roof that heats up the edges so ice does not form on the gutters from the snow melting. I think DH thinks I'm crazy.

Roofing shingles Debbie, now that's an idea, does your MIL have any problems shoveling the snow off with them on the stairs? I like the thought of being able to remove them in the summer.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

We don't get snow here, so I am not even sure if it would work, but I was thinking of those rubber mats with the ridges in them (lines going parallel with the mat), but I guess they would collect snow too.

Hey, I found the perfect solution: a snow-melting mat.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Those mats are great I got all excited reading until I got to the bottom and saw the price ..yikes.

I HATE winter. I'm still trying to convince DH to move from New England to a warmer state but that's not going too well either.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! Sorry. I purposely didn't post the price.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound: you stinker.. ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If it's really icy, they just go on the deck. I don't have a wood deck, it is composite, so it is easy to clean. I just have to rinse it off with some soap and water. I haven't had much of a problem so far, but they are saying this is going to be a bad winter, so who knows. It was very mild here last year.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think that no matter what you put onto the step, whether shingles, or carpet tiles etc, it is still going to get wet and freeze over night. You could always just keep an old bed sheet around for days like that, and throw it over the steps. My DH make my poor guys stay in the house until he cleans the steps off, or if it is really early or a lot of snow, we just let them out the garage door so they dont have to deal with steps.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Roofing shingles Debbie, now that's an idea, does your MIL have any problems shoveling the snow off with them on the stairs? I like the thought of being able to remove them in the summer.


She usually uses a broom and sweeps the snow off.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I wish there was a way out of my house without step, I live in a flood zone so all the houses fondation's are 1-2' high. You guys have given me some great idea's for me to try, thanks.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leeann,
I think they make some kind of adhesive for no-slip surfaces that you apply like a stick-on tof course most anything I think you would have to be careful with the snow shoveling.I hope you find something that works!:becky:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*paw pads*

Leeann, I saw this in a catalog today and thought of you and Riley and Monte. Not sure what I think of it but it could work- they say they last for 2 weeks.

http://inthecompanyofdogs.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=D71087+S


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

What is snow?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy, I cannot believe that they acually make something like that!! I am not sure I would put something like that on my guys paws, I would think the adhesive might bother or hurt their pads.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i've tried the rubber strips and they generate ice by mid winter. i have found, living in clevleand and on the lake, the only way to keep the stairs snow free is to shovel, sweep several times during the day. if they stay dry, they won't freeze. i know it's a pain to stay on top of it but keep in mind that it will keep you safe as well from slipping.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy those are funny it's amazing the things they come out with..

We do keep up with the shoveling and keep my whole deck clear of snow. My main concern is like what we almost had last night. The temp dropped down to 36 just a couple of degrees lower and you have a very slippery deck in the morning. Then sometimes you get rain during the day and it does not dry up and freezes in the middle of the night. I think I prefer the snow over the ice it is a lot easier to clean up. I think I may just try the tarp and keep a sheet handy for the nights with frost warning and see how that works.

Melissa, I will have to dig out some Nor'easter pictures to show you what snow is really like. When the snow pile at the end of your driveway is taller than your 6'4" husband you know you got snow...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree Laurie I wouldn't put them on my boys either-- I just thought they were funny.

Leeann, I think we just have winter in warmer climes. We'll have to think of some other plan for the havanese Compound since Kara didn't win big this weekend.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think us North Eastern gals should pack up some snow and send it to Melissa!! We dont just get snow we get 
SNOW:smow:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

As we don't have snow very often and if we do the whole state will shut down, LOL, I'm not sure what to use other than an old blanket to cover the steps and remove in the moring or after the snow. My DH, a home builder, said unless it is a material that will melt the snow or ice as it falls he does not know any material that would not accumulate the snow. Some things might be a non slip surface, but not with ice or snow on top. Good luck


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> What is snow?


 Ha ha!
We drive for four hours when we want to go see it. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I usually shovel a path for them and they will go down the deck stairs. There are only 3, so it isn't too hard to navigate.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

People. People. People. It isn't even fall yet!!! Please, we shouldn't even be mentioning the worst of all 4 letter words and especially not in BIG LETTERS. I think we should pack ourselves and our furbabies up and send US to Melissa!!!! Melissa, can you put all us northerners up so we can winter in Texas?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

YES! Come on! I even have a heated pool in case it gets into the 70's this winter.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You spoiled girl you!!! But we at least get to have some nice Hav pictures in the Sn** sprry Missy!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You guys crack me up.
Yes we do get some great photo ops. I will admit I'm kind of looking forward to seeing what Monte thinks of the white stuff, I love when Riley pushes his snout down into it digging around snorting like some buried treasure is hiding under it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, I understand your concern as I have the same worry. We only had Ricky, who was 4-7 months old last winter. We closed off the steps off our deck and he used the deck as 'bathroom' and play ground. We picked up poop and then shovelled and washed once thaw started. 

I was way too afraid of carrying the pup down icy/snowy steps as I already had/have back/health issues and no way was I going to risk breaking my neck! :smow:

This coming winter, however, might be a little different since we now have two Havs and they'll want/need a little more room. We're going to close off one set of steps and leave the other stairs open onto a rock path where they can do their thing. I'll have to figure out how to keep the freezing rain from the steps too.  Bummer! 

Yup, like Missy said..... let's just forget about that 4-letter word for now. I dont' even want to think about it!  :lalala: 

Now, Melissa and Kimberly ..... I really, REALLY want to find an emoticon that says 'bang, bang, you're dead', but no luck! Such BRATS ! :drama:


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

We haven't lived through a winter with the pups yet, and fortunately only have a couple steps down to the yard, but I'm thinking it's a good thing the boys are litter box trained. They go outside almost exclusively right now, but once the snow comes, a litter box on the screen porch might come in handy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> YES! Come on! I even have a heated pool in case it gets into the 70's this winter.


Hey Gals-- Club Frito Havanese compound--Dallas style. Yee Haaa! maybe Dawna can bring her cowboys.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh yea!!! I want those cowboys!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Did someone say cowboys??? Count me in.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa see what just the thought of snow does to us northeastern gals, yup just wait till the snow does start falling and we are trapped indoors you may have to ban us from the forum then….


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Guess who went for a ride down the stairs this morning?? Yup I went strait down all the way from the top. We had a frost last night and when I went to bring the boys out the deck was fine, no frost at all but I saw a little on the stairs so I picked Monte up to carry him down and lets just say he made it all the way to the bottom just fine. I am truly amazed at how fast I reacted to make sure Monte was safe and took the total brunt of the fall for it. I somehow managed to twist my body to the left as I held Monte straight up in the air with my right hand. I’m sure it was quite the sight as my shoe went flying off my foot and me holding a dog in the air while sliding down on my left side. When I made it to the bottom I put Monte down and he just looked at me like what the #*@! was that and went on his merry way to do his business. My whole left side is turning black & blue from my ankle all the way up to my hip, it hurts just sitting. Oh and I broke a nail… Needless to say we are going out this weekend to find something for the stairs.:crutch:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann,
I have sympathy for you as I've done the same thing. Our 100 lb lab has taken me for a ride down our three steps when they are slick with frost. It's no fun....I hope you're OK.
My DH puts a carpet runner on the steps right to our door in the winter now. The only problem with it is that we have to be careful when shoveling snow. (go the direction of the carpet so you don't dig into the side and pull it up.) Sometimes, the carpet lasts more than one year...sometimes it doesn't. It's not only a life saver, but a butt saver! We get it at Lowe's.....I think it's an indoor/outdoor carpet runner.
Good luck..hope you find something that works for you. It is a really dangerous situation.....


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

lbkar said:


> As winter is getting closer I have been trying to think of something that would make my back stair's safer for the boys.
> 
> In order for them to get out into the back yard they have to go down about 7 stairs off my back deck. Last winter when I only had Riley I always had problems first thing in the morning, they always seemed slippery more so right at the begining and end of the season from the frost. A lot of times I would just carry him up and down but now with 2 I'm so affraid someone is going to get hurt. Riley did get the idea they are slippery and would take his time coming up (it was cute how he would always test the first stair) but it is so different having the two, we all know the energy these guys have first thing in the morning and some times it's a race to see whom can get back to mom the first.
> 
> I was thinking of putting either rubber or carpet stair mats down to add some traction. Any thoughts or ideas what would be best to make this winter safe for my boys?


I think in my improvementsCatalog.com has a "snow/ic rug that goes a considerable length for not a bunch of money. We have a white plastic deck and it is slippery when it gets cold too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leean - so sorry you fell! I did that in May, cant say it was ice but it was leaves!! I guess if you are getting icey stairs, we are not too far behind in NJ. I usually dont put anything on the stairs, what are you going to use?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You know Laurie I never thought about the leaves, I wonder if that had anything to do with it. We do have a few leaves laying around on the deck and stairs maybe I step on one and with the light frost it was just enough to send me flying. As the day goes on I have a really nice bruise forming on my hip, it looks like an oversized eggplant color and all…

I am thinking of getting an outdoor carpet runner to start and see how that goes.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, that sounds like it really hurt! Ouch! I'm sorry you fell, though it's great that you were able to keep Monte from getting hurt. You really should find something for your stairs! When you do let us all know what you get! Although I don't have any steps here in the city, when I get my own home I might and it's always good to have ideas as to what to do.

And I'm sorry but I had to laugh at your bruise comments. It's a good thing it's cold because if you had to wear shorts or skirts I'm sure you would get lots of comments and glaring at your hubby. And when you give the "I fell down the stairs" excuse, you actually would have fallen down the stairs! :laugh:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh no! And to think YOU were the one concerned about ice on the steps the most. You were the one that started this thread! OUCH! You poor thing. I understand only too well what it must feel like. I fell down the steps inside my home. Though there was no ice, there was no carpet either and so I landed first on my butt, then fell down to my left on hip and landed in a heap at the bottom. It's scary, it hurts and it takes a long while to heal. 

We've decided we'll close off both sets of stairs and have the dogs go on the deck. Otherwise, what do you do? Do you have to shovel a path and/or area in the yeard for them to go to? We get LOTS of snow and I can just picture them sinking! lol It seems like more work to do that than clean up on the deck every day. Not to mention the scary part about slippery steps.


If anyone has a better idea, please let me know!

((((((hugs))))) to you, Leeann. Take care!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, Leeann :hug: Take some Tylenol and put ice on the bruise. The worst thing about falling like that is it happens before you even know it. Good save with Monte.  Be real careful tomorrow. Prediction is we are getting part of the hurricane - bad rain, high winds. On top of the frost, you should let someone else take the boys out.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:crutch:OH you poor thing Leeann:hug:

What we won't do for our furbabies..

Take a hot bath with some wine..and have Monte take care of you today


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh Leeann - poor baby. ouch. I agree, hot bath and tylenol. I found this great stuff called topricin http://www.topricin.com/prod_detail_list/9 That works really well for muscualr aches and pains- I think it also helps with bruising. Monte is lucky that you are willing to take the fall for him.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You guys are all so sweet Thank you.

Marj, yikes that really sounds like it hurt. This is not a first for me but I have never been holding one of my babies and usually when I fall on my portugues A** there is enough cushion that it does not hurt or bruise, this was by far my most hardest fall.

My DH feels sooo bad he told me I should take it easy this weekend and rest. So not only will I have that bath with a glass of wine tonight there will be no going up and down the stairs to do laundry, no pushing the vacuum cleaner around I’m not even sure if I can pick up a pan to cook any dinner…


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That sounds like a great weekend, there is only one problem with it.. I bet the laundrey will be there on Monday to be done, the dishes wil be in the sink. etc etc. HOney - take a rest - your work will wait for youound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, you're a hoot! LOL

How are you feeling today? I bet you were more sore the day after the fall. I ended up with severe sciatica from the fall, something that had been dormant for a couple of years. The fall was 3 yrs. ago and I only stopped worrying about going down our stairs once we carpeted them. The smooth wood was too scary! Sheesh! lol

I hope you're doing o.k.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeouch! Are you feeling better today?

A girlfriend of mine lives up in Saskatchewan and seems to have an ice fall at least once every winter. That's probably the second main reason I don't live where it freezes. I'm such a clutz I'd be purple for at least half the year.

I hope you are doing better.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm late seeing this thread.

Leann, OUCH! :grouphug: That really sucks and I bet it hurt pretty badly!  How's the bruise/injury? Any better? Monte probably thought you slid down for fun.

I can see how that could easily happen. Are your stairs concrete or wood? I think you can buy that non slip traction stuff and that would work, or even an outdoor carpet of some type. 

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh you guys are so sweet for thinking of me, I'm touched Thank you. I actually feel really good, I was a little soar over the weekend when I would first get up in the morning but once I got moving I was fine, thanks to Laurie reminding me my work would still be waiting for me on Monday LOL
I actually have never bruised like this in my life, my mom was so concerned when I told her she made me take pictures so she could see. It looks worse than it feels but this is where I took the brunt of the fall then I have a few smaller ones going down my leg.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh my Leeann. OUCH!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OH MY GOSH!!!! That's AWFUL!

Did you go see a doctor???? :grouphug: :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

OUCH! That looks too painful for words, Leeann!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jeez Leeann, that looks bad!! I am so sorry you went thru that!! I hope that the dishes and laundrey were done on Monday - were they??


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh you poor thing. That had to hurt. You were probably so worried about Monte, that you didn't feel it. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Leannn that looks really painful! Are you sure all you did was bruise yourself? 

I wish I could offer a solution to the ice on stairs but I was raised in Arizona for most of my life and have spent the last 18 here in Northern CA. Little to no snow experience for me. Now, if you ever need to know about dealing with 120 degree heat or desert dust storms, I'm here for ya!

Susan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my, Leeann, that's gotta hurt! Poor thing, I hope it heals quickly and you find a solution for those dangerous stairs. Sorry I can't help w/the problem. But, like Susan, I have virtually no experience w/snow.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope you are feeling better!!!! I am sure Monte is just fine.....I bet he gave you some puppy kissess!!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Leeann, that looks horrible...I hope it doesn't hurt as bad as it looks.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

OWEE...

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Ouch, that looks painful. Glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you guys so much it really does look worse than it feels.
We had ice on the deck this morning, it rained yesterday and DH said to me last night "be careful in the morning the temp. is suppose to drop the deck will probably be slippery". With that I put some old towels in the kitchen before bed so when I got up I grabbed my cell and the towels before letting the boys out, put the towels down and bada bing instant runway, no slipping. I was going to try a sheet but was afraid it would just slide on the ice, the towels are more like a terry cloth and from them being warm in the house they almost acted like velcro attaching to the ice:biggrin1:.

Laurie yes the







&







were done but not by DH, well the laundrey anyways I don't do dishes thats one of his jobs


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well that is an idea Leeann!!!! Good thinkin.....and your cell phone just in case right?!?!?!? I liked your little cartoons....dishes and laundry ones!!!! They were cute!!!! Well, hopefully that will do the trick!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Glad to hear its not as bad as it looks, and the hubby is helping with chores! He does dishes all the time???? Mine can't even turn ON the dishwasher. And the laundry room? LOL...that's where I HIDE things since I'm relatively certain that nobody in my house has ever BEEN in that room! ound:

The towels were a good idea! And the phone, I probably wouldn't have thought of that. I hope you get them permanently slip-free soon and that goes at the top of the honey-do-list! Owie!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is a huge bruise, Leeann! It's almost pretty with that bright coloring - _alllllmost_. Speedy healing to you.

Smart move with the towels!


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh the bruise looks bad - makes me hurt for you when I see it. I bruise easily and have large bruises like that before. Just recently while hiking on vacation, I lost my footing and went down like a fallen tree. Like you, I protected the camera in my hands and my body took the brunt of the fall. I had large bruise like yours all along the side of my buttocks and thigh. Very lovely to look at! Just wait until it gets to the yellow stage - very attractive - not! My mother who uses old time remedies would recommend witch hazel - I've not used it, but maybe it is worth a try. Hope you heal quickly and take care on those stairs.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Good Grief Leeann----that just looks simply awful!You poor thing!
I'm sorry,I'm just catching up to this thread.....

That bruise is one of the nastiest ones I've seen!You are lucky you didn't break a bone!:hug:

I'm glad you are finding a solution with the towels--but I'd consider the textured paint.They have a regular tread paint at Home Improvement stores.Please do not risk getting hurt again...:hug:

I'm going to send you an :angel:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG!!! That looks sooooooo painful, Leeann!!! Yikes! 

I never would have thought of the towels - great thinking! Do you have to go out with the dogs or can they not go out on their own? If I remember correctly, you don't have a fenced in yard, right? I know you live on a large property. 

Are you taking anything at all to help with healing? Arnica is a great homeopathic remedy for any type of impact, fall, cuts and bruises and we use it all the time. I know there are many other solutions out there, so hopefully you aren't hurting too badly right now. 

Get well soon! ((hugs))


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you guys again.

Kara yes hubby always does dishes, lucky me his mom trained him right LOL.

Julie at first I did not want something perm. that would not look good but after this fall me and DH feel safty should be first not the way they look so we are now researching what will work best.

Marj, my yard is not very big, I live in a city so the houses are close to each other. My yard is secure but I always go out with them. I was affraid one of them would slip going down the stairs so I carry them when the weather is bad. Once it snows I can always just lock them on the deck but I know they prefer the grass so want to make it as safe as possable for them and me.

Hugs to you all


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hugs back atcha'! :grouphug:

YES..safety first!  For you and the boys. I think you can make the stairs safe without it being an eyesore, look around online or maybe Brookstone? You could even use outdoor carpeting for the winter and pull it up for the warm months?

I hope your oww-ees are all better! 
Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Marj, my yard is not very big, I live in a city so the houses are close to each other. My yard is secure but I always go out with them. I was affraid one of them would slip going down the stairs so I carry them when the weather is bad. Once it snows I can always just lock them on the deck but I know they prefer the grass so want to make it as safe as possable for them and me."*

*** Ah, yes! I had you and Shannon mixed up. lol I know she lives more out in the country.

Like you, we also have our houses close together and have a small yard. We will also be locking them onto one part of our deck so that they can't access the stairs once the ice and snow starts. The only reason is that we'd then have to shovel part of our yard if they go down there or risk having one of them disappear into the deep snow! Yikes! lol

I dont' always go out with them, but we made sure there isn't a single space anywhere in the fence they can crawl through, nor anything that could hurt them. There IS some mud at times though, and of course they seem to find THAT as soon as they get down into the yard! lol


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj, if I can find the pictures, I will post them. But when we got Kodi, we shoveled a path across the deck, cleared the stairs, and then dug out a spot on the grass about 4'x4' for him to go in. It looked like he had a fort. They do sell deicer in the pet stores that doesn't contain antifreeze, if all else fails.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Marj, if I can find the pictures, I will post them. But when we got Kodi, we shoveled a path across the deck, cleared the stairs, and then dug out a spot on the grass about 4'x4' for him to go in. It looked like he had a fort. They do sell deicer in the pet stores that doesn't contain antifreeze, if all else fails.


ound: Oh Michele I have to laugh as we do the same thing. I have also bought the deicer that is safe for pets and is works great. My towels came in handy again this morning with the frozen frost.

Here is a picture of Riley trotting across the deck as I was working on clearing a path after a storm last year.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What we don't do for these little beasts. ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Woo hoo to the first winter, I won't have to scrap snow for the dogs or more often clean up the stairs where the girls potty so they dont have to get in the snow!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, that's too cute! :smow:

Amanda wrote: *"I won't have to scrap snow for the dogs ... "*

"Scrap" ??? I dont' know about you, but my albums would get awfully soggy if I scrapbooked snow!!! Maybe you get different types of albums down there in the U.S.??!! ound: :bounce:

Have to tease you since it's just totally not fair that you aren't getting snow and I am! Hmmmppffff ! :drama:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj,
Maybe it is because I am so far removed from snow in southern california, I couldn't remember snow related vocabulary... so have fun SCRAPING today 

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Forgot to mention......... I saw these rubber treads at a hardware store here on Sunday. They fit almost all steps and were around $7 each which isn't bad. They dont' have to be nailed down or anything and ice will not stick to the rubber. They can be removed at any time and stored for the following year. Cool !

There are some here : http://www.nextag.com/rubber-stair-tread/search-html

and here: http://www.alltvstuff.com/etst2.html

I'm sure you can find these anywhere.... ?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Marj,
> Maybe it is because I am so far removed from snow in southern california, I couldn't remember snow related vocabulary... so have fun SCRAPING today
> 
> Amanda


Amanda,
:boink:Be careful about teasing us cold snowy weather peeps---we may just all pack up and move in with you for the winter!:boink:That'd be a house full!ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie,
With as tiny as my house is one more person would make it full in deed! Think 800 sq feet! We do have the giant deck which makes the house seem a lot bigger. I am still not over this weather. I was outside with Leslie the other day and to hear them talk about getting colder is so funny. But arguably the girls are already doing their avoiding tactic to go outside in the morning 55F is just ridiculous to expect a neezer to get their butt out of bed to go potty in!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I envy your weather....I really do!I bet this is going to be quite an experience for you this winter...and know in advance--I'll be wishing I was there with you!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*",,,,the girls are already doing their avoiding tactic to go outside in the morning 55F is just ridiculous to expect a neezer to get their butt out of bed to go potty in!"*

Spoiled little Valley girls already, eh?? LOL

I will also be thinking of you Californians when we start hitting the 10, 20 below zero and then some! BRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------

